# Neuer Drucker; Alternative zu Canon iP4700?



## New-Bee (31. Oktober 2010)

Moin,

wir brauchen einen neuen Drucker, da unser i560 sich verabschiedet hat.
Ich habe mich mal umgesehen und bin auf den Canon PIXMA iP4700 aufmerksam geworden.
Es muss kein Spitzendrucker sein, da zum sehr großen Teil nur Skripte für die Uni, bzw. mal ein Brief gedruckt wird.
Fotos in der Regel gar nicht (also richtige Fotoqualität).

Gibt es da noch andere gute Drucker in der Preislage? Am liebsten wäre mir einer von Canon, da ich mit denen bis jetzt nur sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe.
Wegen der geringen Qualitätsanforderungen ans Drucken, sollten natürlich auch sehr günstige kompatible Druckpatronen erhältlich sein.
WLan oder Lan ist nicht unbedingt nötig, Duplex wäre schön.

Gruß
New-Bee


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du quasi fast nur Texte druckst würde ich mir mal überlegen einen günstigen Laserdrucker anzuschaffen. Ansonsten würde ich bei Canon bleiben, du kannst ja mal nach den Vorgängermodellen schauen wie zb den 3600 / 4600. Günstige kompatible Tinte gibt es für das Modell und funktioniert ohne Probleme. Nutze selber den 4600


----------



## New-Bee (31. Oktober 2010)

Laserdrucker ist meiner Meinung nach nicht so gut, da es da meines Wissens keine Billigtoner gibt.
Werde mir die anderen aber mal angucken.
Danke schonmal


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe hier 2 Laserdrucker und betreibe beide mit Billigtoner ( HP 1020 und Samsung 1640 ). Kartuschen liegen bei ca 30 Taler und übertreffen selbst Billigdruckpatronen um Längen was die Druckmenge angeht


----------



## New-Bee (31. Oktober 2010)

Ah ok das wusste ich nicht.
Kannst du mir mal Links dazu schicken?


----------



## Herbboy (31. Oktober 2010)

Gib einfach mal bei Geizhals.at Deutschland die namen der Drucker ein, da werden auch original oder "Billig"-Toner mitangezeigt.

Wieviel Seiten sind es denn ca. pro Monat? Selbst die "teuren" org. Toner halte idR deutlich länger als Tintenpatronen, so dass Du auf ca. 2 Cent pro Seite kommst vs. 3-6 Cent bei Tinte. Aber wenn Du nicht viel druckst, reicht ein 40-50€ Drucker ja aus, und ein laser lohnt sich vlt. gar nicht.

und was willst Du ausgeben? darf es auch Multifunktion sein?


----------



## New-Bee (31. Oktober 2010)

hey,
also das mit dem Drucken ist immer so Saisonweise zum neuen Semester eben...
Aber im Schnitt denke ich mal max 100 Seiten/Monat...immoment zahlen wir für einen 5er Pack Patronen (also von jeder Farbe 5) 10€...glaube nicht, dass ich mit nem Laser günstiger komme..weiß halt nicht, was ich mit den billigpatronen für Kosten/Seite habe.
Multifunktion ist eher nicht so gesucht. Scanner ist zur Not vorhanden, wird aber kaum genutzt.
Danke auch dir.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Oktober 2010)

Hm, gut ca 100 Seiten sind nicht wirklich viel, da könnte man noch auf einen Tintenstrahler setzen. Hier mal der Canon PIXMA iP3600 und hier passende Patronen


----------



## New-Bee (31. Oktober 2010)

vielen Dank dafür schonmal.
Der 4700 kostet ja ca 20€ mehr. Kann der viel mehr außer Duplex?
bzw. lohnen die 20€ Aufpreis?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Oktober 2010)

Der 4700 bräuchte auch eine Patrone mehr -> Fotoschwarz. Wenn man gute Fotoausdrucke machen will würde sich der Aufpreis lohnen, wenn nicht würde ich das kleinere Modell wählen


----------



## Herbboy (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab den IP3300, also quasi vor-vor-Gänger vom IP3600, und selbst mit dem und ohne extra-Photoschwarz-Patrone sehen auf Photopapier die Bilder aus wie aus dem Labor (wenn man nicht grad mit ner Lupe draufschaut  ) - der 3600er sollte also reichen. Vor allem: grad WEIL Du "billigpatronen" verwenden willst, würde ich nicht einen "teuren" nehmen, denn wenn wegen der Billigtinte der Druckkopf schrottet, ist es bei einem Drucker für 70€ nicht so schlimm wie bei einem für 100€.

Den IP3600 gibt es btw bei amazon inkl. Versand für 69€. 


Und was man auch schauen könnte: da die Herstellerden Schwerpunkt mittlerweile auf Multifunktion setzen, könnte ein 70-80€-Multifunktion sogar gleichgut sein wie der IP3600, nur dass der zusätzlich halt noch scannen und kopieren kann.


----------



## New-Bee (31. Oktober 2010)

danke euch...welchen Multi würdet ihr denn empfehlen, der nicht gerade viel teurer ist?


----------



## New-Bee (31. Oktober 2010)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Der 4700 bräuchte auch eine Patrone mehr -> Fotoschwarz. Wenn man gute Fotoausdrucke machen will würde sich der Aufpreis lohnen, wenn nicht würde ich das kleinere Modell wählen



ich sehe gerade, der 3600 hat auch Fotoschwarz?!? oder gucke ich beim falschen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Oktober 2010)

Upps sorry hast recht, hatte ich völlig übersehen. Bei den Vorgängern waren die mit 4 Patronen. Aber hier mal ein Multi -> Canon PIXMA MP280


----------



## Herbboy (31. Oktober 2010)

Dieses Photschwarz ist doch aber kein Muss, oder? Und selbst wenn: es wird ja nur bei photpqualität auf Photopapier genutzt, oder nicht?

zum Mulitfunktion: der MP550 zB ist recht gut: Canon PIXMA MP550 Multifunktionsgerät: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör  oder der etwas preiswertere MP490: Canon PIXMA MP490 Multifunktionsgerät: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör  allerdings hat der ne Dreierfarbpatrone, dh. rot leer => gleb/blau/rot-patrone muss neu her.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (9. November 2010)

Der MP550 sieht für mich als Unwissenden nach einem ordentlichen rundum-Sorglospaket aus - Lan-Anschluss ist ja gleich auch mit dabei. Nach dem Wälzen dieses und einiger anderer Threads habe ich nur noch eine Frage - gibt es noch eine günstigere Alternative mit gleichen Features (Multifunktion, getrennte Patronen, Lan-Anschluss) oder spart man da am falschen Ende ?


----------

